# Dressing Table Plans



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2009)

SWMBO wants me to make her an oak dressing table something like one of these (she wants 3 adjustable mirrors), but despite searching the net high and low I cannot find any full size plans, or any plans for this type of dresser for that matter.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/salem- ... mid=263490

http://www.sellingantiques.co.uk/antiqu ... mber=50786

If all else fails I was thinking about making a desk something like these below (without the leather of course), and then making the mirrors/drawer unit to sit on top of the desk like the second one above. If I go the desk route, I could always get the rough depth of a dressing table and if need be slim it down. Or will it just look like a desk with a mirror on it?

http://www.elisabethjamesantiques.co.uk ... les-Co.htm

http://www.elisabethjamesantiques.co.uk ... er-top.htm

http://www.elisabethjamesantiques.co.uk ... g-desk.htm

Can anyone point me in the direction of a dressing table plan, or one for a suitable desk and mirrors.

Any thoughts (good or bad) on the above will be gratefully received.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## JoinerySolutions (26 Oct 2009)

May I suggest the following:-
Make the middle mirror three fifths the width of the total expanse of mirrored area.( the wings are usually angle adjustable to aid make up and earing fitting)
Ask SWIMBO what she would like to have in way of storage.
What height is comfortable while applying make up etc.
Then sketch out a design and ask for additional wants.
Re-sketch and adjust to suit.
Get drawing signed off and witnessed.
Request what is in it for you, if feeling brave, or seek refuge in the workshop with the refrain " I am working on your D/T load the Dishwasher yourself!"
Produce a masterpiece and be her hero forever/as long as you want.
And finally............
Don't tell Suzy I wrote this!
Rob.

Projects like this are very personal to the reciever, so the above is tongue
in cheek with some ideas I would work with. :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (26 Oct 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Ha ha ha I love your sense of humour.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mike.C (27 Oct 2009)

No one :?: 

I know that it would be much better to design my own table, but not having seen one in the flesh before let alone made one I was looking for a plan to get the basic idea of its construction. For instance whether they use cheaper woods inside, or if they use oak faced ply for the sides and rear etc. (although I must admit the Mrs wants it made out of all solid oak, or at least what is on show)
I have English, brown, and pippy oak. The main body will be made of English or brown oak, and the top will be either one of the above or a combination of two of them, eg pippy oak for the main part of the table with brown or English around the sides and bread board ends.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Oct 2009)

Mike,

I made something like what you're wanting.







You ask for a top with drawers in it but that is pretty straight forward. The whole thing is basically three boxes (top plus two pedestals) with drawers inside each.

I made this from poplar and stained it. I have a turbocad drawing if any use. Here was my plan in jpg form.






Here is a link to a very large jpg
http://woodgen.smugmug.com/Other/MIsc-F ... gNJ-X3.png

The pedestals were easy,





I just put a face frame on them. Drawer fronts were planted on dovetailed boxes.


----------



## Mike.C (27 Oct 2009)

That's great Chris. With the parts broken down how you explain them, it seems a lot simpler, and means that I can design the look she wants around your plan.

I have never used turbocad. Do you think it would be useful? If so then yes thankyou very much.

Thanks for taking the time to post your plan, it will be a great help.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Oct 2009)

Mike,

I find Turbocad very useful but I have been using it for a long time. You can find copies of the various versions (there's a new one each year and we are now up to 16 or so) all over the place. Any version after 11 should be fine and they are very cheap.

Here is the TC file http://woodgen.com/downloads/Dressing%2 ... 42.TCW.zip

The JPG shows what I made but the TC file would allow you to easily change stuff to suit you.


As you will find, it's the small details of mouldings, accents and whatever that will enhance or diminish the appearance of the basic boxes, whatever the wood you use. I used solid because I prefer working with it to sheet goods and I was also experimenting with the use of poplar as a primary wood. To get the look of the things your linked pictures show, I guess you will be thinking of veneering (unless you are very good at graining) so you might want to use sheet goods to keep the time spent building within reason.


----------



## Mike.C (27 Oct 2009)

waterhead37":kefptb70 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I find Turbocad very useful but I have been using it for a long time. You can find copies of the various versions (there's a new one each year and we are now up to 16 or so) all over the place. Any version after 11 should be fine and they are very cheap.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris, Many thanks for the file, I will have to get myself a copy of turbocad.

As for the look of the table, sorry but I seem to have misled you. I put the links just to show you roughly what sort of dressing table she wanted (an older looking type, rather then a more modern look) so I wont be be doing any graining, and will be sticking with the rather nice looking grain in the oaks I mentioned above.

Would you use oak for the drawer dividers and other pieces that are not on show, or would you go with a cheaper wood? If so what do you recommend?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Oct 2009)

Mike,

For non-show wood it's permissible to use almost anything as long as it's up to the job. If dividers are going to take the wear of drawers moving in and out, they need to be hard enough (you could of course use commercial slides or a PTFE tape to get around that.)

If building the thing as a one-off in oak, I would use it throughout. The difference in cost isn't great compared to your time and you will in any case have offcuts from your top/sides etc. that can be used. I do always try to find QS wood for drawer sides - and QS oak is my preferred wood for these - to eliminate sticking problems in humid weather.

I once had a lovely stash I bought for a song as old skirting from an architectural salvage place, the nail holes were no problem - I just made up sides from pieces ripped to eliminate the holes ( they made sure no-one else wanted it!).

If you don't want to use oak for secondary purposes, poplar is not a bad choice. It's the cheapest hardwood available, very easy to work, if a bit fluffy. It aso takes stains well, part of my experiment was to get it to look like something else. The uninitiated sometimes take it for walnut!


----------



## Mike.C (27 Oct 2009)

Hi Chris, I will keep all your points in mind, and as I have enough oak I think like you I will use it throughout.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## JWF (27 Oct 2009)

Chris

This looks like a very interesting and satisfying project. Have you thought of using Google's Sketchup? Not only is it free, download from Google, but relatively easy to use with advantage that is in 3D so you move the item around and see it from different angles. There are very good tutorials that will guide you through the basics.
Let us know how you get on.
John


----------



## Chris Knight (27 Oct 2009)

John,
I have used Sketchup, though not to any great effect. Like some others here, I was brought up in the age of drawing boards and whilst CAD came reasonably easily and later I used (and stiil do occasionally) a 3D solid modeler (Solidworks) I think their roots in the drawing office have made it hard for me to feel comfortable with SU's way of working.

I don't use SU often enough to be quick in its use and for the sort of drawings I need for myself, TC does it fine and more quickly. For the rare occasions I really need a 3D picture, I prefer a solid modeler rather than a surface modeler like SU.


----------



## wizer (27 Oct 2009)

Chris did you ever use AutoCad and if so how does TC differ? Just the price tag?


----------



## AlexLoveday (17 May 2012)

Nice plans, i have been starting to get back into my woodwork. After been forced to go part time at the office I have quite a lot of spare time on my hands and I was wonders how hard can it be to build a good quality chest of draws. I have been basing my starting designs off antique pictures and measurements from a local dealers.

I will have to get some better pictures of my work and upload them. 

Alex


----------



## Noel (17 May 2012)

Hi, as this thread is 3 years old might be an idea to start a fresh thread if you are seeking help and posting images.
Ta.


----------

